# Cape May Floundah



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I was watching " Beat Charlie Moore" yesterday and he was fishing with his sister off of Cape May in the DB ...they were catching Flounder, Sea Robins, and small Sea bass.. belive it was last summer..it was kind of interesting to watch a fishing show where they actually showed the junk fish that were caught. They did manage a few nice flatties.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

murphman,

I saw the show as well, it was pretty interesting.

It was fun to catch a few glimpses of Wildwood Crest but I have to agree, The junk fish were the best part.

When have you ever seen a sea robin on a fishing show. Finally a program that showed what really goes on when your out on the warter!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I saw it too.

The fishing was fun but that guy was obnoxious. I kept thinking _how in the hell did he get a show? What am I doing wrong?_  

I wish desperately that one of the sports networks would do a surf fishing show.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Yes sand flea I have to agree with the surf fishing show it would be a good one . Old Charlie is a piece of work .


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*" Bahston"*

Flea,
You have to take a road trip to "Bahston" and see the Sox along with Nomah to appreciate Charlie..you can find lots of characters just like him in the bars outside of Fenway..I also agree that there needs to be a surf fishing show..Dave Hunt, that show was the story of my DB summer..junkfish and throw back flounder.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

murph,

I here ya!

If it were'nt for kingfish near the North Wildwood rocks and a couple of skates here in there the Summer would have been a total bust!

One morning on the beach I did get to see that couple going at it like a couple of bunnies as the sun was coming up, but I certainly would have traded that for a striper, blue, fluke or weakie!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Throw Back Weakies*

Dave,
I only caught 1 weakie this year and had to throw him back..hopefully they will come back again soon. That show on the beach sounds like it made your trip that day. Can't wait for Spring!


----------



## nnj surfcaster (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Guys, Charlies sister was better tham he was. They fished for flounder( fluke) when they were yougsters she said. He had no clue of what a bird or black sea bass was though. They should give the sister the show. they should have made him take a bite of that pizza.:barf:


----------

